# Dragon Stone / Seiryu Stone Affecting Water Parameters



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

If you want to use carbonate rocks, like those you mentioned, you can do so if you do weekly 50% or bigger water changes. Otherwise, the water hardness will continue to rise until it is beyond whatever limit you want to set. Using CO2, along with using carbonate rocks, will reduce the pH, causing the hardness to rise even faster.


----------



## Chronados (Jan 28, 2013)

As far as I know, dragonstone/ohko stone is volcanic and does not affect water parameters. Seiryu and Ryuoh will, on the other hand


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I've used quite a bit of dragon stone in my 55 and it hasn't affected my ph whatsoever. But I also run co2 and keta pang bags in my filter to keep the water soft and low ph for the angels.


----------



## Fiftymeatballs (Mar 30, 2011)

Seiryu/Ryuoh stone looks awesome. I have 25lbs of it in a 30 gallon and it raises my KH from 0-1dkh(out of the tap) to around 4-5dkh in a week. I do 50 percent WC a week to flush nutrients and all is fine.


----------



## MERSF559 (Oct 18, 2013)

thanks everyone! im thinking of using Dragon stone from ADU Aquascaping when he gets some in stock. They will look real cool for my iwagumi scape. Seems like it won't affect my water too much. The species ima plan on keeping are neon tetras and some red cherry shrimp that I already have in my other tank.


----------

